# March 2014 Photo Thread



## Sweet FA (Mar 2, 2014)

A surprise trip on the Eye as a belated birthday present


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 2, 2014)

Your daughter(?) looks particularly thrilled by the view


----------



## Sweet FA (Mar 2, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


> Your daughter(?) looks particularly thrilled by the view


Yeah  She was into it for the 1st 10 minutes but interest waned quite swiftly...


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Mar 6, 2014)

Good for her, isn't it National Book Week or something? It is nice to see youngsters reading, it counters all the stories about them being sat on computers all the time.

Hmm, I have checked and it isn't Book Week. I wonder where I got that idea.


----------



## Sweet FA (Mar 6, 2014)

Yup, it's World Book Day today Hocus Eye. I was facepainting a Cheshire Cat grin on Lil'FA & 2 of her mates at 7am this morning


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Mar 6, 2014)

Sweet FA said:


> Yup, it's World Book Day today Hocus Eye. I was facepainting a Cheshire Cat grin on Lil'FA & 2 of her mates at 7am this morning


Excellent, I might do a bit of reading from a book today to support it.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Mar 7, 2014)

sweet FA said:


> Yup, it's World Book Day today Hocus Eye. I was facepainting a Cheshire Cat grin on Lil'FA & 2 of her mates at 7am this morning


I hope she didn't disappear leaving only the grin.


----------



## ToothlessFerret (Mar 8, 2014)

Bronica SQ-A camera
Zenzanon PS 80mm f/2.8 lens
Rollei Agfa C200 medium format film
Home developed in Rollei Digibase C-41 chemistry.


----------



## cybertect (Mar 8, 2014)

Waiting for the Great Leap Downward by cybertect, on Flickr




Tops of their Heads by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## stowpirate (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## stowpirate (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## RoyReed (Mar 9, 2014)

Camper Shoes




Yo Sushi Window Display


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## dweller (Mar 10, 2014)

sunny sunday in surrey




white house 




symbol 




monkey puzzle 




going back to mum


----------



## cybertect (Mar 11, 2014)

A couple more from Sunday




Bankside Life by cybertect, on Flickr




Miner on the Moon by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## Sweet FA (Mar 11, 2014)

Wtf is going on with that last one cybertect? My brain is confused.


----------



## stowpirate (Mar 11, 2014)

Yahica D TLR meets Humber Supersnipe! All went wrong in developer tank. Ilford FP4 film was touching or the fixer was shot. Anyway still looks good by my standards. Having my eyes tested this week. Looks as if the sheep dip thing was true


----------



## stowpirate (Mar 11, 2014)

Sweet FA said:


> A surprise trip on the Eye as a belated birthday present



Great photo


----------



## cybertect (Mar 11, 2014)

Sweet FA said:


> Wtf is going on with that last one cybertect? My brain is confused.



It's piece of public art by Alex Chinneck, re-skinning a former livery stables on Blackfriars Road that was done at the end of last year as part of the Merge Festival.

The building was/is ultimately scheduled for demolition

http://www.dezeen.com/2013/12/06/alex-chinneck-upside-down-building-london/

Chinneck did a similar sort of project in Margate, with the brickwork of front of a house apparently sliding down toward the pavement.


----------



## stowpirate (Mar 11, 2014)

Caer Caradoc walk! Olympus XA


----------



## Sweet FA (Mar 11, 2014)

stowpirate said:


> Great photo


Thanks  If it hadn't been a surprise, I would've had my camera with me but my phone did OK. It's probably just as well really, I'd have probably spent more time farting about with the camera than actually enjoying the experience.


----------



## dweller (Mar 11, 2014)

another from Sunday - 9 photos stitched


----------



## stowpirate (Mar 12, 2014)

Stiperstones - Olympus XA


----------



## Tankus (Mar 13, 2014)

grey sunset ...last night


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 14, 2014)




----------



## cybertect (Mar 14, 2014)

Morning at Blackfriars by cybertect, on Flickr




Shelton Street by cybertect, on Flickr

Betraying my obsession with Eugène Atget a little with the second one.


----------



## dweller (Mar 14, 2014)

^^ I took a couple of photos in shelton street recently, 
when the shutter is lifted under "Shepherd" there is mirrored glass giving quite an interesting reflection.


----------



## cybertect (Mar 14, 2014)

I shall have to check it out; we're moving offices to just round the corner in a few weeks and I was there at 7:45 to wait for a BT engineer to fit a phone line.

I guess I'll have to change my Custom Title on the forum then, too


----------



## Sweet FA (Mar 14, 2014)

cybertect said:


> Morning at Blackfriars by cybertect


Wow.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## stowpirate (Mar 15, 2014)

Taken with a Voigtländer Brillant TLR c1937.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## stowpirate (Mar 15, 2014)

Taken with a Voigtländer Brillant TLR c1937 model while walking the dogs a couple of days ago. Film Ilford HP5 developed in kitchen sink. Fourth use of chemical mix so just about perfect brewed for this camera and film! The camera image was taken in my bath with mobile!


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 15, 2014)

Phone camera 
I heard a hoot outside more of a whistle


----------



## RoyReed (Mar 15, 2014)

Constantine Bay


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 15, 2014)

The Roundhouse in Camden.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 15, 2014)

A couple of shots taken earlier with my million year old 20D and illegal lens hood while out for a walk


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 15, 2014)

and one from my phone


----------



## cybertect (Mar 15, 2014)

The Wait by -cybertect-



One Kemble Street by -cybertect-


----------



## dweller (Mar 16, 2014)

Very late on Thursday night, rather inebriated staggering home camera in hand ;-)
EM5 Samyang 7.5mm lens with dramatic tone art filter



















full set here


----------



## stowpirate (Mar 16, 2014)

Taken with kodak Retina 1a folding beasty. Kentmere 100 film developed in well used slime


----------



## stowpirate (Mar 16, 2014)

dweller said:


> Very late on Thursday night, rather inebriated staggering home camera in hand ;-)
> EM5 Samyang 7.5mm lens with dramatic tone art filter



Really good must try that myself


----------



## cybertect (Mar 17, 2014)

Central St Giles by cybertect, on Flickr




Keep Left by cybertect, on Flickr




Mercer Street by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 17, 2014)

cybertect said:


> One Kemble Street by -cybertect-



I've just made myself feel really sick by scrolling past this one too quickly


----------



## fractionMan (Mar 17, 2014)

I love constantine bay.  Great beach.


----------



## fractionMan (Mar 17, 2014)

My gf went through my photos and renamed all the folders.  So now I can't find anything.


----------



## fractionMan (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## stowpirate (Mar 17, 2014)

fractionMan said:


> View attachment 50386


----------



## stowpirate (Mar 17, 2014)

fractionMan said:


> My gf went through my photos and renamed all the folders.  So now I can't find anything.



Are you sure she did not delete them


----------



## weltweit (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## cybertect (Mar 19, 2014)

Epsom Downs Racecourse by cybertect, on Flickr




White's Grounds by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## stowpirate (Mar 19, 2014)

I would like to change the headline to Landlady bans Nigel Farage from Pub! 
Anyway mobile phone app stuff


----------



## stowpirate (Mar 20, 2014)

Started out as a large 6x9cm negative from a Russian Moskva 2 then usual DIY developing disaster and mobile app producing final sixties look. Barge photos again from Moskva 2 camera and manipulated in mobile phone app 











More mobile app madness


----------



## cybertect (Mar 20, 2014)

A couple taken on my way into work this morning



City and Pier by -cybertect-



Boundaries by -cybertect-


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 21, 2014)

A few snaps from a wander round town earlier today.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## stowpirate (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## funky_sessions (Mar 22, 2014)

JC3 - a lot of your night time work reminds me of Gregory Crewdson's stuff. it's been going round in my head for ages, then I just remembered his name!

on an unrelated note, here are some new ones from me, haven't had a comp for 2 years, so while these weren't strictly taken in March, this is when they can be shown.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 23, 2014)

funky_sessions said:


> JC3 - a lot of your night time work reminds me of Gregory Crewdson's stuff. it's been going round in my head for ages, then I just remembered his name!



Thanks. Imagine what fun it would be to have the resources to set up some of those shots he does.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## stowpirate (Mar 23, 2014)

Few snaps with Soviet FED 2 & Industar 26m. Kentmere film DIY developing with water drying spots and scanned Veho-008 stand alone gadget. colour one created with Avairy in flickr.


----------



## funky_sessions (Mar 23, 2014)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Thanks. Imagine what fun it would be to have the resources to set up some of those shots he does.



 i'm considering an 8x10 view camera as my next purchase, but I won't be taking crewdson style elaborately styled images unfortunately :/


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 23, 2014)

funky_sessions said:


> i'm considering an 8x10 view camera as my next purchase,


----------



## weltweit (Mar 23, 2014)

funky_sessions said:


> i'm considering an 8x10 view camera as my next purchase, but I won't be taking crewdson style elaborately styled images unfortunately :/


Serious bit of kit !!!
Would you develop the negatives yourself?
And you can get some massive prints from them ...


----------



## funky_sessions (Mar 23, 2014)

weltweit said:


> Serious bit of kit !!!
> Would you develop the negatives yourself?
> And you can get some massive prints from them ...



i'd like to develop the negs myself, but I haven't got the kit to do it, so i'd need to see how much it would all cost. - then i'd need a lovely scanner, and a new huge photo printer!

talking of massive prints, I had a project in mind where I wanted to shoot some portraits and then get them printed life size


----------



## weltweit (Mar 23, 2014)

funky_sessions said:


> i'd like to develop the negs myself, but I haven't got the kit to do it, so i'd need to see how much it would all cost. - then i'd need a lovely scanner, and a new huge photo printer!
> 
> talking of massive prints, I had a project in mind where I wanted to shoot some portraits and then get them printed life size


I know someone who uses a view / plate camera for most of his work. He does mainly record shots, landscapes, construction projects, cityscapes, but all from a record photography perspective.

He develops his own negs or he used to when he had a dark room, but could only print up to a certain size, anything larger he had to pay for.


----------



## clicker (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## Red Storm (Mar 25, 2014)

--






--


----------



## sim667 (Mar 26, 2014)

Fort Reigate Hill by simbojono, on Flickr




Monument Reigate Hill by simbojono, on Flickr




Path Reigate Hill by simbojono, on Flickr




Flowers Reigate Hill Fort by simbojono, on Flickr


----------



## sim667 (Mar 26, 2014)

Watergram by simbojono, on Flickr




Watergram 2 by simbojono, on Flickr


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 26, 2014)

Pedestrian, Balluta Bay by redspotted, on Flickr


----------



## cybertect (Mar 27, 2014)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Pedestrian, Balluta Bay by redspotted, on Flickr



I thought I recognised that - I stayed in a hotel just up the road at St George's Bay when I visited Malta in 2004.


----------



## cybertect (Mar 27, 2014)




----------



## weltweit (Mar 27, 2014)




----------



## cybertect (Mar 28, 2014)

Out and about in Covent Garden with a 50mm lens this evening


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 28, 2014)

cybertect said:


> I thought I recognised that - I stayed in a hotel just up the road at St George's Bay when I visited Malta in 2004.


You were probably standing right there quite a lot then - it's the bus stop going east to Valletta and the main bus station there.


----------



## cybertect (Mar 28, 2014)

FridgeMagnet said:


> You were probably standing right there quite a lot then - it's the bus stop going east to Valletta and the main bus station there.



We had a hire car, but I think we got on and off at Paceville most of the time when we did get the bus. 

Certainly we walked the coast round to Sliema, though.



Valletta from Sliema, Malta by -cybertect-

This was taken just a few yards from your pic



crw_1961 by -cybertect-

And this the other side of the headland in Spinola Bay



Spinola Bay by -cybertect-


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 29, 2014)




----------



## RoyReed (Mar 29, 2014)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


>


Love this one!


----------



## pocketscience (Mar 29, 2014)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 29, 2014)

RoyReed said:


> Love this one!



Thanks.


----------



## dweller (Mar 30, 2014)

vivitar 28mm lens adapted to camera with RJ focal reducer at F11


----------



## cybertect (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## dweller (Apr 2, 2014)

cybertect love that Coronet Cinema

interesting history here


----------



## cybertect (Apr 3, 2014)

A parting shot of SE1. Quite literally, as I was on the way home to catch the last tube south last Friday night (or rather early Saturday morning) after breaking down our server room for an office move to Covent Garden after 10 years in Bermondsey.




Farewell to SE1 by -cybertect-




Somehow the vital connection is made by -cybertect-

Now in WC2 full time, with some different styles of architecture




Broad Court: door with a shell hood by -cybertect-


----------



## RoyReed (Apr 4, 2014)

Nice photos cybertect - we're all looking forward to seeing photos of Covent Garden now.

Someone's going to have to start an April thread.


----------



## dweller (Apr 4, 2014)

sod this its april now


----------

